# Idiot needs help loading an Avatar



## vontetzianos (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey

Can someone please tell me how to load an avatar to show when i post. Been everywhere and still can't figure it out. 

Thanks


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 14, 2008)

Go here, choose "Edit Avatar" on the left-hand side of the screen (below "Settings and Options") where you can then choose to upload an avatar from your PC or from a URL. If it's bigger than 50kb or so it won't work, and if it's too big it'll either fail or be resized. Good luck!


----------



## vontetzianos (Nov 14, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Go here, choose "Edit Avatar" on the left-hand side of the screen (below "Settings and Options") where you can then choose to upload an avatar from your PC or from a URL. If it's bigger than 50kb or so it won't work, and if it's too big it'll either fail or be resized. Good luck!


 
Thanks a lot!


----------

